
Show HN: Ship – Made by me (16 years old) to move files anywhere - yusuf88ahmed
https://github.com/yusuf8ahmed/Ship
======
yusuf88ahmed
Ship is a simple Python command-line tool that makes it easy to move files
between your personal devices. There has been complete codebase redesign with
new functionality like the ability to run multiply instances and now running
on ngork.

Does anyone have feature ideas or suggestions on what to improve?

Github:
[https://github.com/yusuf8ahmed/Ship](https://github.com/yusuf8ahmed/Ship)

------
replwoacause
No feature ideas, but good job so far. Keep at it!

